# Irish Vet



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I went into my vet today, just an hours drive, but he's a real vet, not a sheep & cow man. When you see the greyhound boys with their dogs there, you know you have a good one.
My stud buck has started making nasty noises with his breathing, & I'm not going to cull this one. I asked my vet could he let me have some Baytril & explained why I wanted it. He spent ages working out the dose for me & gave me a small syringe to use. I asked him what I owed him & the answer "It's on the house" True.
God knows Ireland has it's problems but sometimes it's a great place to live.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What a stroke of luck! Hope the Baytril does the job.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that is good,there is zero chance of that with mine.My dogs all suffer with the same ear problem and they won't prescribe enough for all 5 without seeing each and every individual,not just the once but every time.You can imagine the cost.I've sourced the drug abroad and now buy it that way cutting out the vet and paying into Thailands economy!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sounds like a good vet!
I assume he is a small vet not a big group vet, ive allways found the smaller vets are happier to let things slide, had a few things free in the past with my old vets , the vet I go to normaly I don't get anything free lol, my exotic vet is pretty good and doesn't charge me for doing small things like beak clipping or when he took samples for me but he is a one vet pratice its just him so he can do as he wants. 
Ive also noticed it seems to be older vets who let you have things free/cheaper


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes you're right J, it's his own practice. There are a few vets nearer to us but they've been found wanting over the years.
He spent ages once over one of my jill ferrets, even then the bill was cheap.


----------

